# Brauche Hilfe zum Thema "Leiserer PC"



## cantafunk (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
da mein PC zu laut ist möchte ich ihn nun auch etwas leiser bekommen. ich habe leider keine ahnung auf was man bei sowas achten muss. 
hat mir vielleicht jmd ne gute seite wo ein bisschen über leisere lüfter und co. eingegangen wird? würde mich da gerne ein bisschen einlesen.
vielen dank im voraus.

 gruss
canta


----------



## Cheese (2. Dezember 2004)

Kannst ja mal auf http://www.silentmaxx.de schauen, die haben solches Zeug im Angebot, kaufen würd ich aber da nix, weil die zu teuer sind, finde ich zumindest. Also einfach die Artikel raussuchen und dann entweder bei K&M, Reichelt oder Mindfactory schauen


----------

